# Fucking Austria - It's a Place and Google Thinks it Knows.



## drmike (May 22, 2015)

Did a mistype earlier into laggy browser.   Google is ever so helpful. My life wasn't meaningful until Google tried to make sense of my randomness.

Google Maps tried to tell me where fucking was.   Indeed, it's a place.  Fucking, Austra.

Austria also has Fuckersberg.

The Germans, not to be outdone, have Fuckersee and at least four other FUCK related name matches in the mighty Google Maps.







Talk about being lost in fucking.   Every road is fucking the same.  

The only escape from the insanity is wolfing.  Google isn't so helpful decoding wolfing in the top few slots of search (furries and some urban dictionary -- cause you know those are what people are searching when searching for the word wolfing, woof woof and blech!).


----------



## MannDude (May 22, 2015)

Well, what _where_ you looking for?..

Looking for Austrian porn?


----------



## drmike (May 22, 2015)

No I was cussing at Vivaldi browser for churning and being overall lousy.  Typing something and system went churn and lockup.  So rather than old school slapping the display (it hadn't done me any wrong) I go typing profanity. When the browser snapped back to life, Google was the good Butler always listening and transported me magically to Austria.

I guess Austrian porn is a thing.  Universal thing, well use to be until everyone went lazy / asexual / weird.


----------



## Munzy (May 22, 2015)

If you know where to look you can find @drmike porn.


----------



## DomainBop (May 22, 2015)

> Google Maps tried to tell me where fucking was.


Ask it where VPS is and you'll get a map showing DO, Linode, UltraVPS, Host4Geeks Managed VPS, and Enterprise VPS Solutions and a few others (_and not an 'effin' thing in Buffalo_)


----------



## drmike (May 23, 2015)

DomainBop said:


> Ask it where VPS is and you'll get a map showing DO, Linode, UltraVPS, Host4Geeks Managed VPS, and Enterprise VPS Solutions and a few others (_and not an 'effin' thing in Buffalo_)


Google Maps and you type ChicagoVPS in and it gives you 5 places, none of them are right...

Top 3



> GoDaddy Pro - It's Free Ad www.godaddy.com/Pro
> The new way to save time, money and exceed client expectations.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## drmike (May 23, 2015)

I'm partial to what typing vpsBoard into Google Maps does....

Vinita Board of Education

114 S Scraper St

Vinita, OK 74301

 

 



BuyVM is a fun one also....  It pushes you to:

McCarran International Airport

5757 Wayne Newton Blvd

Las Vegas, NV 89119


----------



## telephone (May 23, 2015)

MannDude said:


> Well, what _where_ you looking for?..
> 
> Looking for Austrian porn?


Porn is everywhere in Austria! Austria.com use to host softcore porn galleries (erotic nudes)... I think it was 14-15 years ago when I had a social studies project about Austria. Was hilarious when I opened the site in the classroom.

^ The good old days with AltaVista, Lycos, and Ask Jeeves  .


----------



## MannDude (May 23, 2015)

telephone said:


> ^ The good old days with AltaVista, Lycos, and Ask Jeeves  .


And slow loading jpegs. (C'mon, c'mon. I almost see a nipple...)


----------



## stim (May 26, 2015)

I passed through Fucking a few years back. Naturally, my GF wanted to take a picture at the town sign. There was a big hollow beside it - obviously a popular spot for pictures, and confirmed by the eye-rolling locals driving by. I thought they had to voted change it recently.

We also drove through a tiny village called Wank.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (May 26, 2015)

stim said:


> I passed through Fucking a few years back. Naturally, my GF wanted to take a picture at the town sign. There was a big hollow beside it - obviously a popular spot for pictures, and confirmed by the eye-rolling locals driving by. I thought they had to voted change it recently.
> 
> We also drove through a tiny village called Wank.


I mean after all there is an Intercourse PA


----------



## drmike (May 26, 2015)

I wonder what the deal with these Austrian town names is / was.. if language appropriate (I doubt it)... or if they have such a sense of humor...

Isn't Intercourse, Pennsylvania, an Amish town?


----------



## HalfEatenPie (May 26, 2015)

drmike said:


> I wonder what the deal with these Austrian town names is / was.. if language appropriate (I doubt it)... or if they have such a sense of humor...
> 
> Isn't Intercourse, Pennsylvania, an Amish town?


Yep.

With the great stuff such as the horse-drawn buggy


----------



## drmike (May 26, 2015)

HalfEatenPie said:


> Yep.
> 
> 
> With the great stuff such as the horse-drawn buggy


The Amish aren't known for great sense of humor nor are they known for their ahh sexual prowess.  Oddball name for an Amish town


----------



## William (May 26, 2015)

drmike said:


> I wonder what the deal with these Austrian town names is / was.. if language appropriate (I doubt it)... or if they have such a sense of humor...
> 
> Isn't Intercourse, Pennsylvania, an Amish town?


It's just a normal town, "Fucking" has no sexual (or any other) connotation in Austrian (and German) German. It's also spoken different than Fucking in english. (Fuuking)


----------



## drmike (May 26, 2015)

William said:


> It's just a normal town, "Fucking" has no sexual (or any other) connotation in Austrian (and German) German. It's also spoken different than Fucking in english. (Fuuking)


So the English screwed the name in translation ehh?

Any idea @William what Fuuking means in the native tongue over there?


----------



## William (May 26, 2015)

Nah, it's just different pronunciation, name is the same in German.

It means nothing at all, like most town/city names in German.


----------



## DomainBop (May 26, 2015)

somewhat related:



> The European Union trademarks authority has permitted a German firm to register the brand name "Fucking Hell" for a new beer, much to the irritation of the Austrian village of Fucking.
> 
> In English, the term "Fucking Hell" is just an expletive used to express irritation or surprise. In German, it could refer to a light ale from Fucking in Upper Austria, because "Hell" is a term for light ale in southern Germany and Austria...


full article: http://www.spiegel.de/international/zeitgeist/controversial-brand-name-german-firm-wins-right-to-make-beer-called-fucking-hell-a-686305.html


----------

